# Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5 or 22.5?



## ks8829 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am trying to decide between the 18.5 or 22.5

I have a family of 4 and we do bring food to my daughters volleyball tailgate and weekly family dinners.

Thanks in advance for your replys


----------



## b-one (Mar 16, 2017)

Do give yourself a chance at regrets go 22.5. I have the 18.5 and don't really need it but want to move up,spend once not twice!


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks b-one,

good advise.


----------



## hb99 (Mar 16, 2017)

To chime in: No man ever said:  I wish I would have bought the smaller one.  ; ' )


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks HB99

Whats the best deal on the Weber Smokey Mountain, 22.5?

$399?

I saw prices of $250? and even $200?? on this forum if I was not mistaken by a member.

Thanks


----------



## wade (Mar 17, 2017)

The 22" is the more versatile, especially if you want to do long smokes in it or cold smoke. The larger volume inside makes it easier to maintain a stable temperature too over the longer smokes. We cook our Christmas turkey in one of our 22" Webers but we would not be able to in the 18"

Below you can see a pork joint being cooked in a 22". There is more space to keep the joint away from the heat source.













HBSnake2.jpeg



__ wade
__ May 8, 2016


















NaturePork1.jpeg



__ wade
__ May 8, 2016


----------



## lemans (Mar 17, 2017)

Wade
    That's a great shot.. but I thought we were talking WSM's.. that a OTG


----------



## wade (Mar 17, 2017)

OOPS - Yes we were - sorry. I was trying to reply using my phone and I misread on the tiny screen... I am back on my main PC now. In that case my advice would be slightly different.

I have used both the WSM 22" and 18" and I initially thought that the 22" would be the best to go for. I actually found that the 18" would cook pretty much everything I threw at it for some reasonable size groups of people. The biggest advantage was that the 18* uses considerably less fuel than the 22"

Nothing wrong with the 22" but if I was to buy another one I would probably go for the 18" as there are not many occasions that it would be filled to capacity.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2017)

I have had the 14, 18, & 22.

Sold the 14 & 18.

Yes the 22 will use a little more fuel, but it will also run for 22-24 hours on a single load of charcoal & wood.

I would definitely buy the 22.5.

Al


----------



## wade (Mar 17, 2017)

It looks like the jury is split and it will come down to what you are prepared to pay. Take comfort in that whichever one you go you will be happy with it


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2017)

I have 18 and I love it!  But always wish I had the 22.  But then again, I have more cookers than any sane person needs.  It ultimately comes down to what you can afford and how much room you need.  With creativity, you can jam a lot of food on the 18.


----------



## tropics (Mar 17, 2017)

I have the 18" WSM and the 18" Kettle only 2 peeps in my house.For parties I precook most stuff

Richie


----------



## remsr (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a 22.5 for full uncut packers plus full rib racks. 22.5 is the way to go.

Randy,


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 17, 2017)

I appreciate everyone input, thank very much again, you guys are great to take the time to reply,  all the best, enjoy your weekend, smoking!


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just found a 22.5 for $320 out the door about an hour away and considering driving up to pick it up?


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 21, 2017)

Picked up the 22.5 and smoked a brisket and pork shoulder on Friday, both turned out better than expected for my first smoke!

Thanks everyone again!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2017)

Glad to hear your first smoke turned out so well!

It just gets better every time you use it!

Al


----------



## lemans (Mar 21, 2017)

That's pretty enterprising for a first smoke... brisket and a butt!!! Good job .  May your luck continue..


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 21, 2017)

I like to try smoking turkey legs in the near future with a salt cure injection just like Disneyland!


----------



## remsr (Mar 22, 2017)

Glade to hear you went with the 22'1/2" I added a IQ 130 wifi temp controller to mine for perfect non fluctuating heat control that I can set and track on my phone. 

Randy,


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 22, 2017)

*My next purchase is a **Wireless Remote Digital Cooking Food Meat Thermometer For Smoker Grill Oven BBQ TP-20 with 2 probs that I am trying to get.*

*Looking forward to trying ribs and chicken also on the smoker.*


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 22, 2017)

Where did you purchase the IQ 130 and how much does it cost?

Thx in advance for your reply.


----------



## remsr (Mar 23, 2017)

You are off to a good start if your first smokes were brisket and butt. Butts are forgiving, brisket not so much, so if you turned out a good brisket your first time then you can feel confident that everything else will be a brezz.

Randy,


----------



## ks8829 (Mar 24, 2017)

The brisket turned out okay,  my wife and daughter said it was a bid dry.

I start the smoker with the brisket at 7:30 pm and about 11:30 pm I wrap with foil spray with apple cider vinegar until about 5:30 am when I woke up and tested the temp and it was at 203 degrees.  

Next time I will start the smoke in the morning so that I can better monitor the temp and maybe remove from the smoker at 198 degrees and let it rest to reach a temp of 203 degrees

Any suggestions are welcome?

Thanks in advance for your replies,


----------



## remsr (Mar 25, 2017)

I do mine the same way every time. Start with a full packer. Wash and dry with paper towels score the fat down to the meat, carful not to cut the meat. Inject every couple inches with a mix of beef broth and finely ground rub. 
Coat with yellow mustard then coat with Rub, rubbing it into every nook and cranny. Wrap in stretch wrap and refrigerate over night. 
Bring to room temp get your smoker up to 225 while it's coming up to room temp. I smoke my briskets with red oak until it hits 160  internal heat, then I transfer it into a large foil pan with 1/4 cup of beef broth and 3 table spoon of rub cover with foil with temp prob in meat preferably in the flat because it gets done first, doesn't much matter where you finish it once it's in the foil pan because all you are doing is heating it at 225 until it hits 195. At which time I pull it, wrap it in stratch wrap and foil then into a cooler packed to the top with towels for at least two hours. Pour the pan juices into a jar and refrigerant them until the fat gets solid. Remove the fat warm up the juices and pour them over the sliced brisket. Turns out tender, juicy and tasty every time.

Randy,


----------

